# rappahannock river



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

Quick question for yall VA fisherman! Look, next week I am going to be in Va and we plan to hit the rappahannock river for some fishing and would like to catch a few striped bass for fun! My question, what are some good lures for that river? Green Curly Grubs any good? Crankbaits? I would assume so.

Last summer we used peeler but finding em for bait got tough! 

Thanks!

G


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

:fishing:


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

We fish out of the small town of Merrypoint, Va...Last yr we caught a ton of croakers, spots, small flounder and a few striped bass on what peeler we had left! I plan on taking some small lures to maybe hook a few...


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

PSUPOWER said:


> We fish out of the small town of Merrypoint, Va...Last yr we caught a ton of croakers, spots, small flounder and a few striped bass on what peeler we had left! I plan on taking some small lures to maybe hook a few...


Merry point is on the Corrotoman river, leading to the Rapp. There are some good places to fish for stripers in the corrotoman, among other fish. Look for points with ledges and grass beds. Most any soft plastic curly or paddle tail will usually produce some action. Try some 3"-4" storm sassy shads. Topwater baits in the morning and evening. If your stuck on shore, might as well just soak some baits and sit back enjoy the humid air.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> Merry point is on the Corrotoman river, leading to the Rapp. There are some good places to fish for stripers in the corrotoman, among other fish. Look for points with ledges and grass beds. Most any soft plastic curly or paddle tail will usually produce some action. Try some 3"-4" storm sassy shads. Topwater baits in the morning and evening. If your stuck on shore, might as well just soak some baits and sit back enjoy the humid air.



Ok, thanks! Only my second trip up to visit some folks, just confused w/ the names still I guess..

thanks for the tips! We will be on a small boat and you are correct about the grass beds. we found a nice spot and we landed some striped bass on peeler. I am going to try the sassy shad bait for sure.

G


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Maaaaan............I wanna tell you so BAD where mine and my best friend's honeyhole is in that river where we catch stripers,blues,flounder,spot,croaker,sharks, and NICE reds........BUT I AM SWORN TO SECRECY!!!


IF IT WAS JUST "MY" SPOT.....EVERYONE HERE KNOWS THAT I WOULD TELL YOU! 


SORRY MAN:redface:


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> Maaaaan............I wanna tell you so BAD where mine and my best friend's honeyhole is in that river where we catch stripers,blues,flounder,spot,croaker,sharks, and NICE reds........BUT I AM SWORN TO SECRECY!!!
> 
> 
> IF IT WAS JUST "MY" SPOT.....EVERYONE HERE KNOWS THAT I WOULD TELL YOU!
> ...



LOL, no biggie man! I have a friend who grew up in Merry Point so he knows the area pretty well..enought to put us some fish...


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

Just remember to revive then release. The temps this time of year really stress the fish to the point that i won't target them this time of year.

--D


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

fishindan said:


> Just remember to revive then release. The temps this time of year really stress the fish to the point that i won't target them this time of year.
> 
> --D


WILL DO..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we usually dont take them out of the water


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*How far is Cat Point Creek from there?*

Is it tidal or what. Will be at Heritage Park Resort. wdbrand.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

wdbrand,
Cat Point Creek is up the Rappahannock river past the tappahannock bridge on the right side. It is tidal brackish water, depending on the rain. Spring time is a awesome time to be in there. Big stipers make a run in there with the herring, shad, ring perch, and huge cats. Right now there may be more catfish biting then anything else. Ive caught some nice largemouths and crappie in there too. From the landing at heritage, I usually paddle to the right, up the creek, and fish a lot of the bends. Some holes back there 18'-20' deep. Huge gar in there too.
M


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Marstang.*

I'll be after channel cats from 2 to 6 lbs or better. Never fished there but am gynna try it one time. In the "doah"[all fresh water] channels were the most abundant. Understand about a mile up from camp it goes fresh. Any better fishin upstream for channels? wdbrand.


----------

